# Dehydration and the Deadly Heat



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> About died from the heat when we visited this time of year 2 years ago.


I've had to visit he clinic 2 times since 2010, because I was not feeling well at all and both times it was Dehydration, so I now buy drinks for this regular and I'm also going to use supplements during this hot season.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

I drink a lot of water and Pocari sweat and coffee my fridge has always bottles of drinks ! 
Tomorrow we are going to S&R in Nuvali to restock for the coming month, that will be 18 litres of absolute water for drinking, and 24 bottles of Pocari sweat which we also buy in south supermarket in a case of 24. Numerous other bottles of drink inc from Australia, and pepsi etc 
And whatever Alcohol i decide. Temp today on our balcony overlooking the bay is currently 31.9c we have fans running in the living room all day and aircon all night .
But its all part of living in this paradise !


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

You wouldn't want to live in Middle East then. Summer temps high 40's, approaching 50C. Min night time temps around 40C. After 38 years in Dubai, I find the climate here quite pleasant. I'm in my garden all day, albeit in the shade of a large bougainvillea. Our dogs, Siberian Huskies don't like the heat though, they're indoors with aircon from about midday through 5pm. We do have land up in the mountains outside Davao at around 1100 m altitude where its nice and cool during the day and bloody freezing at night.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey expatuk2016

leave the alcohol at the store. that is why you are so dehydrated in this heat. Alcohol drains your body of fluid. hahahhahahaha

art


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> I've had to visit he clinic 2 times since 2010, because I was not feeling well at all and both times it was Dehydration, so I now buy* drinks* for this regular and I'm also going to use supplements during this hot season.


 What do you mean by "drinks"? 
Alcoholl PUSH OUT more fluid than it add... I BELIEVE same with coffee.
Amount: In COLD climate as Sweden it's recomended to get 1.5 liter fluid per day, In desert the double. I guess in Phils climatei it's close to desert need It can be through things as fruit also though. Water is good.

NOTE! Even if drink enough, to litle ELECTROLYTES can become a problem. Easy solved though e g by coconut. Can use A LITLE salt too if not have any other good for electrolytes, just a small part of the smallest spoon drink with water. (I solved it with salt for a Filipino once when he had drink enough but was close to faiting . Laid down, drink with tiny bit salt and he recovered in around an hour.)


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

expatuk2016 said:


> I drink a lot of water and Pocari sweat and coffee my* fridge* has always bottles of drinks !


 Well. Drinking cold taste better BUT actually RAISE the body temp by the stomach find it to cold and start heating it up and then it become an overreaction so the body temp raise. (I don't know if it's opposite effect when drinking hot, but perhaps that's why desert living people drink tea?) 
So room temp for drinking 
and cold put OUTSIDE at body to cold down.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> What do you mean by "drinks"?
> Alcoholl PUSH OUT more fluid than it add... I BELIEVE same with coffee.
> Amount: In COLD climate as Sweden it's recomended to get 1.5 liter fluid per day, In desert the double. I guess in Phils climatei it's close to desert need It can be through things as fruit also though. Water is good.
> 
> NOTE! Even if drink enough, to litle ELECTROLYTES can become a problem. Easy solved though e g by coconut. Can use A LITLE salt too if not have any other good for electrolytes, just a small part of the smallest spoon drink with water. (I solved it with salt for a Filipino once when he had drink enough but was close to faiting . Laid down, drink with tiny bit salt and he recovered in around an hour.)


Pocari Sweat "drinks", it's what the Doctor prescription after the visit. I didn't want to post the name but you asked so that's the drink for dehydration but also Gatorade, I also was drinking a powdered mix found at the pharmacy for excessive sweating it's a cheaper 17 pesos and can be kept in the medicine cabinet.

I'm back on the wagon and done with drinking alcohol, I got so drunk about a month ago the Barangay was called and they told me to turn down my music and I don't remember actually but after they left the cousin who lives across the street turned up his music louder so? what the heck! I guess they were jealous, we had some good drinks on the table.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Pocari Sweat "drinks", it's what the Doctor prescription after the visit. I didn't want to post the name but you asked so that's the drink for dehydration but also Gatorade, I also was drinking a powdered mix found at the pharmacy for excessive sweating it's a cheaper 17 pesos and can be kept in the medicine cabinet.
> 
> I'm back on the wagon and done with drinking alcohol, I got so drunk about a month ago the Barangay was called and they told me to turn down my music and I don't remember actually but after they left the cousin who lives across the street turned up his music louder so? what the heck! I guess they were jealous, we had some good drinks on the table.


I like Gatorade but it does not like me ! Brings me out in a rash ! So its Pocari sweat.
Im very much anti Nestle and Coca Cola water products , i drìnk a lot of Aussie Apple Cider and Ginger Beer the Apple cider is non Alcoholic but as good as Cider !


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

After the bout I had with dehydration some 4 years ago when I had 4 days in hospital, I used 'Oral Rehydration Salts' by Westmont. A small orange colored packet/satchet consisting of granules to be mixed with water. Should be available OTC at most drugstores.

I was warned by the Dr. to be very careful in the future as once you have had dehydration, you will be more susceptible to encounter it again.

Note that I don't use it normally, only at that time. I do drink about 12 VERY LARGE cups of HOT coffee every day.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> After the bout I had with dehydration some 4 years ago when I had 4 days in hospital, I used 'Oral Rehydration Salts' by Westmont. A small orange colored packet/satchet consisting of granules to be mixed with water. Should be available OTC at most drugstores.
> 
> I was warned by the Dr. to be very careful in the future as once you have had dehydration, you will be more susceptible to encounter it again.
> 
> ...


The pharmacy near us sells Hydrolite packages of granules for 17 pesos each I do keep those on hand also.


----------

